# fish on tomorrow - beach haven



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

Stopping at Fisherman's Headquarters on the way onto the island tonight for some more rigs (lost a couple to the jetty two weeks ago). Any new on what is biting in the surf? recommendation for rigs/bait for tomorrow morning? 

thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

You will have alot of company at the shop tomorrow; Long Beach Island Fishing Club is holding it's 59th Annual Surf Fishing Tournament. 

I know there is alot of mullet moving and it shouldn't be long before the stripers are on them. Blues have chomping them off and on. If you are soaking bait be sure to keep a rod set-up with a white or silver popper spiked next to you. You won't get much warning before the water expodes in front of you.

Kingfish and Croakers have been plentiful as well.

You should have a good day tomorrow! Please post a report when you get back; Thanks


----------



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

what is a popper spike??? yeeks. (dunno if you remember, but I am the real novice that posted on the board a while ago....we've only caught a sand shark and a croaker so far)


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

popper spiked -- spiked popper!?! Ya dunk it in Rum!  

What I mean is to have another rod with a surface popper ready to cast sitting in a surf spike. If you see breaking fish grab that set-up and be instantly fishing . . .


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Good luck out there Rum!!! Sgt. spoke it right.....try early morning or late afternoon in low-light for the striped ones on plugs. There some smaller ones showing here and there!

See ya on the beach!!!

STRIPE


----------



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

got plenty of nothing on saturday morning. started with mullet on a big ol striper rig - and then switched to a king rig with gulp and still got nothing. What we get was a beautiful morning - crystal clear sky and surf with good times (friends came down with bagels, coffee, etc). We fished the near jetty. Another guy seemed to be pulling in a couple here and there from smack in the middle of the two jetties - heard he got at least one sea robin. 

thanks for the tips!


----------

